# Server has been upgraded. \m/



## Chris (Jul 1, 2006)

Just a heads up, I'm upgrading the server with the hosting provider this week. There shouldn't be much (if any) downtime, but if you get some 404s all of a sudden, you most likely caught the host in the middle of kicking us up to the faster/bigger/stronger/more metal plan.


----------



## nyck (Jul 1, 2006)

Way to go!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 1, 2006)

meeeetal \m/


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2006)

Check that. My host rocks.

Upgrade is done.  Things should be quite a bit faster now.


----------



## cadenhead (Jul 1, 2006)

Faster, Stronger, Harder.....


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2006)

cadenhead said:


> Faster, Stronger, Harder.....



I think that's a W.A.S.P. song.


----------



## Donnie (Jul 1, 2006)

That would be _Harder Faster_. Yeah, that's what I need.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 1, 2006)

^whatever it is...WASP kicks ass \m/


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2006)

woot! Is this a product of the raffle? If so...          =)


----------



## rogue (Jul 1, 2006)

nice one chris


----------



## Shawn (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome. Keep up the good work, Chris.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm a fan of anything that'll let me kill threads faster!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice one Chris!


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> I'm a fan of anything that'll let me kill threads faster!



 It should.  Dual 3.6Ghz Xeons with 4GB of ram split into two systems, one for the server/processes, and another just for the DB and MySQL.


----------

